

Is it just me or are Facebook ads pretty much like porn ads? (NSFW) - toufique
http://content.screencast.com/users/toufique/folders/Jing/media/78a3362c-622d-4cce-bbba-e22265522022/00000258.png

======
advisedwang
My facebook page does not look like that...

Perhaps it depends on where you live?

Or what other websites you view?

